# Houston---



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Let's try to keep this one in here!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

This is some pics of ULA rides


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

WHAT IT DEW U.L.A?....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

HERES SUM PICS OF U.L.A RIDES...
ENJOY!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 3 2008, 05:06 PM~9856497
> *  :biggrin:  TTT!!!!
> *


sup.........strange :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What yall know about them Giants?????????/


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Feb 3 2008, 09:08 PM~9858255
> *sup.........strange :biggrin:
> *



Was up Man!!! How is the Fam doing??


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

FUCK THE GIANTS !!!!




> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 3 2008, 09:51 PM~9858661
> *What yall know about them Giants?????????/
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 3 2008, 11:11 PM~9858828
> *Was up Man!!! How is the Fam doing??
> *


 chilln kids grown u kno how it is....  hows urs been


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 3 2008, 11:13 PM~9858838
> *FUCK THE GIANTS !!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 4 2008, 04:00 PM~9863051
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*IS THERE ANY LOLOS FOR SALE IN HOUSTON ?????????????*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

PM Sent!





> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 AM~9869040
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 5 2008, 05:18 PM~9871426
> *PM Sent!
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bada bing


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 5 2008, 11:43 PM~9874939
> *bada bing
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Was up Death Dealer......... :biggrin: long time....  




> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 5 2008, 10:43 PM~9874939
> *bada bing
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 5 2008, 11:43 PM~9874939
> *bada bing
> *


SHUT UP


----------



## blazin91 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 5 2008, 11:34 AM~9868969
> * IS THERE ANY LOLOS FOR SALE IN HOUSTON ?????????????
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a homie selling his 89 lac 2 door for 3500 hydros wires wheels 8 swithes clean original paint with pin stipping and clean original interior needs fuel pump


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blazin91_@Feb 6 2008, 10:50 AM~9877488
> *a homie selling his 89 lac 2 door for 3500 hydros wires wheels 8 swithes clean original paint with pin stipping and clean original interior needs fuel pump
> *



Cool!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

NEW INFORMATION JUST RELEASED......ATTN. Dallas/Forth Worth Area, Texas
LOW 4 LIFE CC, for the first time will be having an open information meeting....









Low 4 Life CC-DFW Chapter will be holding an open meeting for interested lowrider, classic, & custom car and truck enthusiast. If you have or plan on having a lowrider, you are invited to attend our meeting to get more info on joining our car club. Low 4 Life CC has been evolved in the lowrider industry over 10 years and is the process of establishing a Texas presence. We are also a member of the ULA “United Lowrider Association” and we are registered with the NLCR “National Lowrider Club Registry”.

February 9, 2008 @ 1:00pm
Humperdink’s Restaurant & Bar
700 Six Flags Dr.
Arlington, TX 76011

For more info call: Alberto Garcia—989-737-0128
Email: low[email protected]
Website: www.low-4-life.com
We are not trying to recruit other clubs members, we are simply uniting interested so-lo riders. Please no club jumpers and drama members!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*FEB 24TH 2008
11AM-5PM
EVERYONE IS WELCOME........."WE MEAN EVERYONE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*
*
MORE INFO CONTACT
GOOFY (832-213-8219)*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE+Feb 6 2008, 12:52 AM~9875017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you 1st


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 8 2008, 06:58 PM~9897953
> * you 1st
> *


 :no:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz going on tomorrow night? I am thinking about going out to westheimer & hwy6 to see if their is anything going on.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 8 2008, 05:58 PM~9897953
> *yup yup. how u been??
> you 1st
> *



Doing Good,, Working like crazy!!!! What you up to


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

WHAT UP STRANGE......I'LL CALL YOU LATER NEED SUM SHOTS OF THE CHEVY


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 10 2008, 07:41 AM~9907667
> *WHAT UP STRANGE......I'LL CALL YOU LATER NEED SUM SHOTS OF THE CHEVY
> *


KOOL......DO THAT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 10 2008, 09:37 AM~9907663
> *Doing Good,, Working like crazy!!!! What you up to
> *


Same here. when im not working, im working! Im taking a three day weekend this week though. Catch up on some rest


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad to see this topic back up again. Wuz Up ULA.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 11 2008, 07:09 AM~9914762
> *Glad to see this topic back up again. Wuz Up ULA.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 11 2008, 06:01 AM~9914747
> *Same here. when im not working, im working! Im taking a three day weekend this week though. Catch up on some rest
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GET IN TO? MAYBE WE CAN HOOK UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 11 2008, 08:13 PM~9919580
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GET IN TO? MAYBE WE CAN HOOK UP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


get 2 work hoe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 11 2008, 07:23 PM~9919651
> *get 2 work hoe!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*YOU GO TO WORK*.. MR. TAKE 3WEEKS OFF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 11 2008, 08:35 PM~9919735
> *YOU GO TO WORK.. MR. TAKE 3WEEKS OFF!!!!!!!!!
> *


It is nice


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Good Morning People! What the deal!?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

CONGRATS TO REC. ON HIS FIRST BABY.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

CONGRATS TO REC. ON HIS FIRST BABY


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 12 2008, 09:09 PM~9928201
> *CONGRATS TO REC. ON HIS FIRST BABY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP PEOPLE!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 14 2008, 10:37 AM~9941290
> *WUZ UP PEOPLE!
> *



WHAT UP!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 12 2008, 06:14 PM~9927126
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CONGRATS YO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

the rain sucks!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

YEA!!!! SUCKS... BUT SUNDAY LOOKS GOOD!! :biggrin: 



70°F
Rain
Wind: SE at 17 mph
Humidity: 87%
Today
Thunderstorm
72° | 51°
Sun
Mostly Sunny
70° | 40°
Mon
Clear
62° | 39°
Tue
Mostly Sunny
68° | 50° :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 16 2008, 02:30 PM~9958071
> *YEA!!!! SUCKS... BUT SUNDAY LOOKS GOOD!! :biggrin:
> 70°F
> Rain
> ...


OFF ON MONDAY TOO NUKKA!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I know you like it cause you can make all the MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 16 2008, 02:30 PM~9958071
> *YEA!!!! SUCKS... BUT SUNDAY LOOKS GOOD!! :biggrin:
> 70°F
> Rain
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 16 2008, 10:49 PM~9960853
> *I know you like it cause you can make all the MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



HELL YEA!!GOT TO LOVE THE RAIN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

MAN IT FELLS SO GOOD TO DRINK SOME MODELO'S ON A SUNDAY EVEING!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 17 2008, 07:04 PM~9964984
> *MAN IT FELLS SO GOOD TO DRINK SOME MODELO'S ON A SUNDAY EVEING!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the mexicans version of OE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

tick tock tick tock....... Easter's almost here


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 11 2008, 09:13 PM~9919580
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GET IN TO? MAYBE WE CAN HOOK UP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


back to work already.  I so dont wanna be here today!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 18 2008, 09:04 AM~9969342
> *back to work already.    I so dont wanna be here today!
> *


that makes 2 of us


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up!!! I am almost done with the new daily ride so I will be heading out in the next few days!


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Oyes, So whos ready for the Lowrider Tour 2008 ? Its comming to Houstone, a couple more months to go. [B Me pueden encontrar en la South East Side de Houstone


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Oyes, So whos ready for the Lowrider Tour 2008 ? Its comming to Houstone, a couple more months to go. Me pueden encontrar en la South East Side de Houstone


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 18 2008, 12:23 PM~9971028
> *Oyes, So whos ready for the Lowrider Tour 2008 ? Its comming to Houstone, a couple more months to go. Me pueden encontrar en la South East Side de Houstone
> *


 :uh: UMM NOP!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 18 2008, 09:42 PM~9974658
> *ATTENTION ALL RIDERS
> 
> LOOKING FOR A SHOP THAT CAN DO THIS TYPE OF WORK.
> ...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

looking for a electric fan


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 19 2008, 12:05 AM~9975596
> *looking for a electric fan
> *


what's up man, you already move? need to go by your house saturday if you'll be there.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 11:08 PM~9975641
> *what's up man, you already move?  need to go by your house saturday if you'll be there.
> *


I am still here but I am going to leave in a day or two. Hit me up I still have the seat braces for you.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 19 2008, 12:14 AM~9975722
> *I am still here but I am going to leave in a day or two. Hit me up I still have the seat braces for you.
> *


thanks man, i can go by tomorrow night.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Feb 18 2008, 11:17 PM~9975762
> *thanks man, i can go by tomorrow night.
> *


cool just let me know when!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 19 2008, 06:55 AM~9977241
> *bump
> *


Put up some pictures we all know you have some.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 19 2008, 06:55 AM~9977241
> *bump
> *


Put up some pictures we all know you have some.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

GOOD MORNING PEOPLE


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 21 2008, 12:40 PM~9995670
> *GOOD MORNING PEOPLE
> *


whatz up!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

WAT-UP! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 21 2008, 04:34 PM~9997228
> *WAT-UP! :biggrin:
> *


Did you see any good wreaks today? :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 21 2008, 05:57 PM~9998464
> *Did you see any good wreaks today? :biggrin:
> *


Yea  There was A fatality wreck! on 45 south bound like at 9am. A 18 wheeler Hit a 99 Impala flat-end that Car It was bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shut down 45 for like 2hrs!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 21 2008, 10:11 PM~10000791
> *Yea   There was A fatality wreck! on 45 south bound like at 9am. A 18 wheeler Hit a 99 Impala flat-end that Car It was bad !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shut down 45 for like 2hrs!!
> *


Thats way they get 4 buying a fake ass Impala! The Impala died after 96


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 24 2008, 10:00 AM~10017180
> *TTT
> *



Was Up Man! You still going Drink Some Modelo's AT the Crib????


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 24 2008, 01:46 PM~10017885
> *Was Up Man! You still going Drink Some Modelo's AT the Crib????
> *


I didn't see any when we was over last night playing darts!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 24 2008, 02:46 PM~10017885
> *Was Up Man! You still going Drink Some Modelo's AT the Crib????
> *


I'll be over later


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

G-Bodyman

saw your regal today, it looks clean  

cant wait to see it when its done, you know the things you said you were gonna do to it


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 24 2008, 06:27 PM~10019393
> *G-Bodyman
> 
> saw your regal today, it looks clean
> ...


Thanks homie! It will take some time but she will be done!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

So I of you know I am moving so if yall need to get a hold of me hit me up on here or if you have my cell call it and leave a message so I can call you back. I will be back and forth for the rest of this week. Off to the boot they don't know what is coming! Time to change so ******** into LOWRIDERS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you'll be back :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2008, 02:20 PM~10025985
> *you'll be back :biggrin:
> *


With some MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 25 2008, 01:20 PM~10025985
> *you'll be back :biggrin:
> *


x9898978987 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 25 2008, 07:27 PM~10028308
> *x9898978987 :biggrin:
> *


Get back too work!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 25 2008, 06:42 PM~10028449
> *Get back too work!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LIKE THIS! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

showoffs


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 25 2008, 07:53 PM~10028544
> *LIKE THIS!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure that you take pictures when you pick up the new member of the family :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What up Alex!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10033469
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *



Shouldn't you be gone already?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 26 2008, 11:03 AM~10033499
> *Shouldn't you be gone already?
> *


I did a run this moring so I will be coming back and fourth all this week!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 11:12 AM~10033556
> *I did a run this moring so I will be coming back and fourth all this week!
> *


 :scrutinize: 
HOW? YOU BEEN WHORING ON LAYITLOW SINCE LAST NIGHT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M LOOKING FOR SOME 17 KNOCK OFFS


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2008, 11:43 AM~10033748
> *:scrutinize:
> HOW?  YOU BEEN WHORING ON LAYITLOW SINCE LAST NIGHT
> *


What are you talking about? I left at six this morning and got back around ten :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 12:27 PM~10034015
> *What are you talking about?  I left at six this morning and got back around ten :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: you aint got to lie to kick it


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2008, 01:32 PM~10034381
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: you aint got to lie to kick it
> *


I am not mister My Club :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 02:18 PM~10034715
> *I am not mister My Club :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 26 2008, 01:27 PM~10034015
> *What are you talking about?  I left at six this morning and got back around ten :biggrin:
> *


Didn't know Louisiana was that close? :scrutinize:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Feb 26 2008, 05:57 PM~10036513
> *Didn't know Louisiana was that close? :scrutinize:
> *


Hoe it is only a hour and 45 minutes to there


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: STRANGE, *MAX ROME*

WAS UP MAN.


----------



## MAX ROME (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10038690
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STRANGE, MAX ROME
> 
> ...


Wut up dude


----------



## MAX ROME (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 26 2008, 11:20 PM~10038690
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: STRANGE, MAX ROME
> 
> ...


 sho like those pics


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

YUP!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 26 2008, 10:46 PM~10038944
> *YUP!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 26 2008, 03:25 PM~10035214
> *:uh:
> *


Just fucking with you D :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Feb 27 2008, 12:56 PM~10042315
> *Just fucking with you D :wave:
> *


i need a hug. where's little jorge?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 27 2008, 12:22 PM~10042479
> *i need a hug.  where's little jorge?
> *



I think he is in the Jungle!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Feb 27 2008, 07:43 PM~10045156
> *I think he is in the Jungle!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
He's not tall enough to reach the trees


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 28 2008, 07:47 PM~10053382
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Mar 2 2008, 01:46 AM~10068969
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TIME FOR SOME BREAKFAST TACOS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 2 2008, 09:59 AM~10069717
> *TIME FOR SOME BREAKFAST TACOS!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You should eat some for me :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Get ready for Easter bitches!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

So all of you know I have moved!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 2 2008, 09:46 PM~10072750
> *So all of you know I have moved!!!!
> *


tell them boyz in tha boot its all bout them h-town ridaz!!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 2 2008, 09:21 PM~10072536
> *Get ready for Easter bitches!
> *


x2


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 2 2008, 08:53 PM~10072816
> *x2
> *


 :0 ......


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 2 2008, 08:21 PM~10072536
> *Get ready for Easter bitches!
> *


hay hoe what day are yall having it??? :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 12:14 AM~10074047
> *hay hoe what day are yall having it??? :nicoderm:
> *


DIDNT POST SAY "get ready for easter"


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

SELLING THESE UGLY AZZ 14X7'S CENTER GOLDS
WITH 185-75-14 THICK WHITES,GOLD IS RUSTING
CHROME IS OK WHEN CLEANED BUT SOME HAVE CHECKS
ADAPTERS FOR A MAZDA TRUCK,AND 2BAR SWEPT 
SPINNERS,GET A PAINT CAN AND HOOK EM UP!!
LOOKEN TO GET 125.00 
HIT ME UP,832-921-3164


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:08 AM~10074358
> *DIDNT POST SAY "get ready for easter"
> 
> *


So will you the truck there?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 01:14 AM~10074401
> *So will you the truck there?
> *


  
SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSS!!
:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:16 AM~10074419
> *
> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSS!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 01:24 AM~10074463
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:  :wave:
> *


U comeing down for easter??


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:26 AM~10074478
> *U comeing down for easter??
> *


I will try! I start the new job tomorrow! If I can I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 01:29 AM~10074504
> *I will try! I start the new job tomorrow! If I can I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:49 AM~10074620
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 AM~10074636
> *thanks
> *


did that fan work out 4 ya?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:55 AM~10074656
> *did that fan work out 4 ya?
> *


I didn't get to try it out yet but I will soon


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 01:57 AM~10074674
> *I didn't get to try it out yet but I will soon
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 3 2008, 12:58 AM~10074684
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 3 2008, 12:14 AM~10074047
> *hay hoe what day are yall having it??? :nicoderm:
> *


March 23


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 2 2008, 11:14 PM~10074047
> *hay hoe what day are yall having it??? :nicoderm:
> *


uh.. on easter sunday..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 3 2008, 06:33 PM~10080091
> *uh.. on easter sunday..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



X2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FOR SALE:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10080705


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

shhhhhh. trying to sleep


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2008, 10:17 AM~10084861
> *shhhhhh.  trying to sleep
> *


sorry :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 4 2008, 11:05 AM~10085161
> *sorry  :uh:
> *


still not helping. fukk it. im awake now. time for lunch and a nap :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*REPPIN TEXAS! LINK IN SIG! THANKS*


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 4 2008, 12:41 PM~10085468
> *still not helping.  fukk it.  im awake now.  time for lunch and a nap :cheesy:
> *


what a ***


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 5 2008, 07:03 AM~10092925
> *what a ***
> *


dont be mad cus your hard hat makes your head look even bigger.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*CASH PRIZES FOR HOP,TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS

AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Bring your own grill! :angry: I can't cook on a grill. Can I just eat off of everyone's grill?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2008, 09:04 AM~10103295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 6 2008, 09:04 AM~10103295
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KOOL" :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Yall need to put up pictures from the show today!!!!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 9 2008, 07:59 PM~10129547
> *Yall need to put up pictures from the show today!!!!!!!
> *


Here you go Jay! 





Don't have a lot, My battery went dead. :uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: little more


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 10 2008, 06:13 PM~10136169
> *:biggrin: little more
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see Bert showed his bike :biggrin: 
Did anyone take anything?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Love that Caddy


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 11 2008, 05:10 PM~10144915
> *Love that Caddy
> *


*RIGHT!!!!!!!!! * Hey, where the hell was you on Sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

daitchybutt.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 11 2008, 06:17 PM~10144955
> *RIGHT!!!!!!!!!   Hey, where the hell was you on Sunday? :biggrin:
> *


He was looking for the jungle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Much props to the Houston ULA. The unoffical Association Totals are:
Houston ULA - 41
HLC - 26.5
Dallas ULA - 3

I do need a list of your clubs that were at the show, to make sure I gave you full credit!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2008, 12:24 AM~10149022
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Where's everybody at?


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

If yall havent seen this this is your chance to speak up to LRM.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398099


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Mar 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10172029
> *Where's everybody at?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

snooooooozing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Mar 14 2008, 09:36 PM~10172029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working!!!! And Working!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP ULA! What going on?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 16 2008, 08:07 PM~10182872
> *Whatz up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

skipped work :cheesy:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 02:42 PM~10189045
> *GAY PRIDE!!! :cheesy:
> *






:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 02:42 PM~10189045
> *skipped work :cheesy:
> *


So have you done anything to rays bike?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Mar 17 2008, 12:53 PM~10188646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Did Not, Call No one.... SUCK ASS!!!!! :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman+Mar 17 2008, 05:51 PM~10190563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt get out of bed till around 3 :cheesy:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 07:56 PM~10192254
> *not yet.  got to finish the one for my homie in Luxurious that died
> 
> didnt get out of bed till around 3 :cheesy:
> *


You still suck!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 17 2008, 08:19 PM~10191776
> *Wass up!!!!!
> What It Do Jay!!!
> And Did Not, Call No one.... SUCK ASS!!!!! :uh:
> *


How has the family been? Tell mom I said hi. :wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 17 2008, 08:37 PM~10192827
> *How has the family been? Tell mom I said hi. :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD!! :biggrin: I WILL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 17 2008, 09:40 PM~10192866
> *:biggrin: GOOD!! :biggrin:  I WILL!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Did you work last night? I saw one of the trucks at 1960 & 45 late last night.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 17 2008, 09:40 PM~10192866
> *:biggrin: GOOD!! :biggrin:  I WILL!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: .


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> Board Message

Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
The error returned was:

Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 17 2008, 08:46 PM~10192925
> *Did you work last night? I saw one of the trucks at 1960 & 45 late last night.
> *



Nop!!!!!!! At The house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What did yall do this weekend?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 17 2008, 08:50 PM~10192964
> *What did yall do this weekend?
> *




nada hombre gordo :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10192993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Fucking Mike?????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

yessir


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

made this for lil jorge


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*Daaaaammmm iT............................*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WUTS UP ULA...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: STRANGE, JUSTDEEZ, Lord Goofy, G-Bodyman


WASS UPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:00 PM~10193077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is my shirt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10193033
> *made this for lil jorge
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

me


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

ME!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 17 2008, 10:07 PM~10193147
> *ME!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

STRANGE =







+


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10193199
> *STRANGE =
> 
> 
> ...


HELL--A :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10193199
> *STRANGE =
> 
> 
> ...


HELL--A :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:0 ........ya ready for sunday??


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10193199
> *STRANGE =
> 
> 
> ...



NO NO NO!!!! LIKE THIS!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yall some fools


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10193357
> *:0 ........ya ready for sunday??
> *



Yea yea!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 17 2008, 10:33 PM~10193495
> *Yea yea!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 10:54 PM~10192993
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is he practicing for Labare's?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10193357
> *:0 ........ya ready for sunday??
> *


LOCOS WILL BE IN THA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 PM~10193357
> *:0 ........ya ready for sunday??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

DAM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 19 2008, 07:49 PM~10209677
> *DAM!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yall have a bad ass time this weekend have some fun for me


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 19 2008, 08:58 PM~10209771
> *Yall have a bad ass time this weekend have some fun for me
> *


 :uh: 
ur not comeing to the park? la isnt that far.. :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 19 2008, 06:58 PM~10209771
> *Yall have a bad ass time this weekend have some fun for me
> *


We will............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 20 2008, 03:52 PM~10216781
> *
> *


Sup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 19 2008, 08:02 PM~10209821
> *:uh:
> ur not comeing to the park? la isnt that far.. :biggrin:
> *


I was trying but I have to work :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 21 2008, 08:07 PM~10225386
> *
> *



What's up hoe?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Its here....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Mar 21 2008, 08:07 PM~10225703
> *What's up hoe?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :werd: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP....................... HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE HOMIES!!

ITS GOING DOWN AT ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN!!
HOPE TO SEE EVERY1 THERE!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 02:14 PM~10229644
> *Its here....
> 
> 
> ...


BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a bad ass time at the park today! Thanks to Latin Cartel all of the kids had a good time and yes even the big ones like Max and Shorty :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea the park was cool. the food was great. and the weather couldnt have been better, see yall same time and place next year


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 23 2008, 09:32 PM~10238295
> *I had a bad ass time at the park today! Thanks to Latin Cartel all of the kids had a good time and yes even the big ones like Max and Shorty :biggrin:
> *


 yall always welcome to come chill at the bay and u kno this mannnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Had a great time at the park today. Was good to see all the old faces and some new ones too. Was away too long.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

still got that shit in my hair :angry:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 23 2008, 11:29 PM~10239302
> *still got that shit in my hair :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 22 2008, 01:14 PM~10229644
> *Its here....
> 
> 
> ...


wanted to go but had to work 12 hours today :angry:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 24 2008, 12:58 AM~10239807
> *wanted to go but had to work 12 hours today  :angry:
> *


You missed hanging with some good people homie


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Locos had ablast yesterday. Thanks latin Cartel. But Popos were hot last night comminug out the park :angry: great turn out tho


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 08:12 AM~10240549
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Locos had  ablast yesterday. Thanks latin Cartel. But Popos were hot last night comminug out the park :angry: great turn out tho
> *


 did they get ya or what??


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

no someone said they were checking for stickers and one of the members had expired tags and inspection and no insurance so we had to trailer his car out the park. :biggrin: he didnt wanted to go to jail  we were there till bout 8 pm. we was still cooking choiche cook enough food to feed every body and had to go plates :biggrin: no but it was a good day . i think its gettyng better every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 09:01 AM~10240829
> *no someone said they were checking for stickers and one of the members had expired tags and inspection and no insurance so we had to trailer his car out the park. :biggrin: he didnt wanted to go to jail   we were there till bout 8 pm. we was still cooking choiche cook enough food to feed every body and had to go plates :biggrin: no but it was a good day . i think its gettyng better every year. :thumbsup:
> *


 yeah thats why we were hangin out til it got dark cause some of us had expired tags too..but think they were just there 2 make sure everybody left since the park closes at 9

but overall it was a good day


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 08:10 AM~10240876
> *yeah thats why we were hangin out til it got dark cause some of us had expired tags too..but think they were just there 2 make sure everybody left since the park closes at 9
> 
> but overall it was a good day
> *



YEP IT HAD BEEN A WHILE WE HAD A BAD AZZ EASTER LIKE THAT!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 09:14 AM~10240900
> *YEP IT HAD BEEN A WHILE WE HAD A BAD AZZ EASTER LIKE THAT!
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

yes sir. We were at that walgreens when you guys were leaving. we had to drop off a car there so we had to go pick the other one up. and the cop passe by and cought us in the move right when we getting the illegal car off the trailer. he just looked at us and shoke his head but he diddnt do shit. that shit was funny. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Mar 24 2008, 09:15 AM~10240912
> *yes sir. We were at that walgreens when you guys were leaving. we had to drop off a car there so we had to go pick the other one up. and the cop passe by and cought us in the move right when we getting the illegal car off the trailer. he just looked at us and shoke his head but he diddnt do shit. that shit was funny. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

S o I heard a 77 LTD was gettin clowned by a 79 t-bird, any pics of that???????????


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 10:43 AM~10241470
> *S o I heard a 77 LTD was gettin clowned by a 79 t-bird, any pics of that???????????
> *


 i saw a tbird get clowned by n ltd on 13 in daytons an 520s :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10241649
> *i saw a tbird get clowned by n ltd on 13 in daytons an 520s :biggrin:
> *



Well i seen pics and its the other way around. How you going to tell @# #%@$ [email protected]% &^ $%@$#%


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 24, 2008)

Me and my dad had a good time at the park yesterday!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ray Ray_@Mar 24 2008, 11:39 AM~10241861
> *Me and my dad had a good time at the park yesterday!!!!
> *


 sup ray .....specially during the egg hunt i bet :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ray Ray_@Mar 24 2008, 11:39 AM~10241861
> *Me and my dad had a good time at the park yesterday!!!!
> *


you too young for the internets


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 12:45 PM~10242347
> *you too young for the internets
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10242347
> *you too young for the internets
> *


ya right


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 11:45 AM~10242347
> *you too young for the internets
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 24 2008, 12:45 PM~10242347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 24 2008, 03:01 PM~10243368
> *SEE WHAT I MEAN :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:43 AM~10241470
> *S o I heard a 77 LTD was gettin clowned by a 79 t-bird, any pics of that???????????
> *



U HEARD WRONG..ITZ ALL GOOD THO,I AINT TRYIN 2 DOWN UR KINFOLK,AT LEAST HE HAS A RIDE,N WUZ THERE,U JUST HATTIN CUZ U WERNT THERE N U AINT GOT NO RIDE!!! :cheesy: 
IF I WUZ U,I WOULDNT OF BEEN THERE EITHER... HATTER!


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10244535
> *U HEARD WRONG..ITZ ALL GOOD THO,I AINT TRYIN 2 DOWN UR KINFOLK,AT LEAST HE HAS A RIDE,N WUZ THERE,U JUST HATTIN CUZ U WERNT THERE N U AINT GOT NO RIDE!!! :cheesy:
> IF I WUZ U,I WOULDNT OF BEEN THERE EITHER... HATTER!
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

all that black ltd had to do was ride by, and that was clowning on its own. that car is clean as fuck. i took a liking to that car. but i cant be a fulltime ford man :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 24 2008, 06:09 PM~10244747
> *all that black ltd had to do was ride by, and that was clowning on its own. that car is clean as fuck.  i took a liking to that car. but i cant be a fulltime ford man  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 24 2008, 05:11 PM~10244759
> *
> *













MY BROTHER PRECIATIN THA LUV...


----------



## Ray Ray (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10244831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good
:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the big turn out! Jam packed! enought talkin.... enjoy the pics.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

man this server is slow right now. I'll post pics in a bit. It took over 30 minutes just to post these pics.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 04:41 PM~10244535
> *U HEARD WRONG..ITZ ALL GOOD THO,I AINT TRYIN 2 DOWN UR KINFOLK,AT LEAST HE HAS A RIDE,N WUZ THERE,U JUST HATTIN CUZ U WERNT THERE N U AINT GOT NO RIDE!!! :cheesy:
> IF I WUZ U,I WOULDNT OF BEEN THERE EITHER... HATTER!
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, COMING FROM THE BIGGEST HATER OF THEM ALL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10244831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Rob, do you have a picture that is not side ways, im getting dizzy


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:49 PM~10246066
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, COMING FROM THE BIGGEST HATER OF THEM ALL
> *


 :0


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 06:49 PM~10246066
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, COMING FROM THE BIGGEST HATER OF THEM ALL
> *



YEA LET U TELL IT...ITZ ALL GOOD!U THA ONE THATZ GOT A DIFFERENT PROJECT EVERY WEEK,BUT AINT GOT SHIT!!WHY DONT U JUST FACE THA FACT THAT U JUST AINT GOT IT,LET IT GO,QUIT MAKIN URSELF LOOK LIKE AN AZZ,HOW U WANT PPL 2 RESPECT U N BELIEVE U WHEN U DONT EVEN BELIEVE URSELF!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:08 PM~10246247
> *YEA LET U TELL IT...ITZ ALL GOOD!U THA ONE THATZ GOT A DIFFERENT PROJECT EVERY WEEK,BUT AINT GOT SHIT!!WHY DONT U JUST FACE THA FACT THAT U JUST AINT GOT IT,LET IT GO,QUIT MAKIN URSELF LOOK LIKE AN AZZ,HOW U WANT PPL 2 RESPECT U N BELIEVE U WHEN U DONT EVEN BELIEVE URSELF!!!!
> *



MY SIGNATURE SAYS IT ALL...............................................


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 09:08 PM~10246247
> *YEA LET U TELL IT...ITZ ALL GOOD!U THA ONE THATZ GOT A DIFFERENT PROJECT EVERY WEEK,BUT AINT GOT SHIT!!WHY DONT U JUST FACE THA FACT THAT U JUST AINT GOT IT,LET IT GO,QUIT MAKIN URSELF LOOK LIKE AN AZZ,HOW U WANT PPL 2 RESPECT U N BELIEVE U WHEN U DONT EVEN BELIEVE URSELF!!!!
> *


 :tears: DAMN THAT MADE ME CRY!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:15 PM~10246325
> *:tears: DAMN THAT MADE ME CRY!!
> *



This ***** here........... chill its all entertainment.. baytown style. I didnt even see that until he called be back to check it out what an ass he is............ Im waiting for jose to e-mail the pic so I can post more up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: drop'em, Bay89, B.Y.T#1CUTTY, bigj81, REC



BAYTOWN WHAT..............................................


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:17 PM~10246352
> *This ***** here........... chill its all entertainment.. baytown style. I didnt even see that until he called be back to check it out what an ass he is............ Im waiting for jose to e-mail the pic so I can post more up
> *



ITZ KOO..TAKE IT AS MOTIVATION...OR GET OUT THA GAME,HOMEBOY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 07:19 PM~10246375
> *ITZ KOO..TAKE IT AS MOTIVATION...OR GET OUT THA GAME,HOMEBOY
> *



OH SHIT REC IS GOING TO TALK SHIT TO ME NOW................. MAN I LOVE IT. KEEP IT UP PAY BACK IS A BITCH


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES FROM PEBBLES CADDY?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave: Whatz up can't we all get along????????


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 24 2008, 07:23 PM~10246427
> *:wave: Whatz up can't we all get along????????
> *



Shut up sell out. WE FROM TEXAS


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 24 2008, 09:22 PM~10246412
> *ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES  FROM  PEBBLES CADDY?
> *


U CAN SEE THE GRILL FROM BEHIND MY TRUCK...LOL


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 09:08 PM~10246247
> *YEA LET U TELL IT...ITZ ALL GOOD!U THA ONE THATZ GOT A DIFFERENT PROJECT EVERY WEEK,BUT AINT GOT SHIT!!WHY DONT U JUST FACE THA FACT THAT U JUST AINT GOT IT,LET IT GO,QUIT MAKIN URSELF LOOK LIKE AN AZZ,HOW U WANT PPL 2 RESPECT U N BELIEVE U WHEN U DONT EVEN BELIEVE URSELF!!!!
> *


OH SHIT.......DISHIN OUT DAMAGE :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:24 PM~10246445
> *Shut up sell out. WE FROM TEXAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10246459
> *OH SHIT.......DISHIN OUT DAMAGE :0
> *


Wuz up SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!! Man if you only knew homie. I was a confuse fooker for a while until I found my roots again, now its on just like the good old days.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:25 PM~10246458
> *U CAN SEE THE GRILL FROM BEHIND MY TRUCK...LOL
> *


your truck looks clean  nice


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10246459
> *OH SHIT.......DISHIN OUT DAMAGE :0
> *


SAY SLIM THE CAPRICE WAS LOOKEN CLEAN..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 07:21 PM~10246396
> *OH SHIT REC IS GOING TO TALK SHIT TO ME NOW................. MAN I LOVE IT. KEEP IT UP PAY BACK IS A BITCH
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10246482
> *your truck looks clean  nice
> *


 :biggrin: 
TY TY BUT GOTTA GIVE IT TO THAT BOI SIC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 07:29 PM~10246505
> *:biggrin:
> TY TY BUT GOTTA GIVE IT TO THAT BOI SIC FOR PUTTING IT DOWN..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10246489
> *SAY SLIM THE CAPRICE WAS LOOKEN CLEAN..
> *


THANKX MAN.....IT HAD OVERSPRAY ALL OVER IT.......IM STILL PISSED.....THEY FIXIN IT NOW


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:24 PM~10246445
> *Shut up sell out. WE FROM TEXAS
> *


Hoe get your facts wright! I am still in Texas just outside of Austin


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 09:31 PM~10246532
> *THANKX MAN.....IT HAD OVERSPRAY ALL OVER IT.......IM STILL PISSED.....THEY FIXIN IT NOW
> *


 :0


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10246477
> *Wuz up SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man if you only knew homie. I was a confuse fooker for a while until I found my roots again, now its on just like the good old days.
> *


I FEEL YA HOMIE .........YOU GOTTA FIND SUMTHIN AND KEEP YO MOTIVATION.....IM THE SAME WAY


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10246550
> *Hoe get your facts wright! I am still in Texas just outside of Austin
> *


I THINK HE SAID THAT CUZ OF THIS.......
G-Bodyman Today, 09:32 PM | | Post #309 

G-Bodyman

Posts: 943
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Louisiana
Car Club: BAD INFLUENCES 4 life!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

G-Bodyman 
post Today, 07:32 PM
User is online! Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #309 Go to the top of the page

G-Bodyman
*****
Posts: 943
Joined: Feb 2005
From: Louisiana
Car Club: BAD INFLUENCES 4 life!



:uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn SLIM we thought the same shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 24 2008, 09:32 PM~10246552
> *:0
> *


AND I BLEW THE HOSE RIGHT OFF THE FITTING......ENDED MY DAY......I HAD FUN JUST HELPIN LOCOS AND LOW INC FIX THEY CARS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 24 2008, 08:12 PM~10246295
> *MY SIGNATURE SAYS IT ALL...............................................
> *


 u talkn bout the sponsors??? :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 24 2008, 08:28 PM~10246500
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Mar 23 2008, 10:16 PM~10239216
> *Had a great time at the park today.  Was good to see all the old faces and some new ones too.  Was away too long.
> *



quit disappearing on ppl :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 24 2008, 08:04 AM~10240507
> *You missed hanging with some good people homie
> *


yeah i know maybe next year


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 24 2008, 05:21 PM~10244831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this biotcn is clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 24 2008, 07:37 PM~10246596
> *AND I BLEW THE HOSE RIGHT OFF THE FITTING......ENDED MY DAY......I HAD FUN JUST HELPIN LOCOS AND LOW INC FIX THEY CARS
> *


Them LOCOS Always fucking shit up LOL :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

nice pics DEATH keep em comeing!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

does anyone know who painted the candy red luxury sport, please pm me info on the painter or owner of the car thanks


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2008, 07:50 PM~10254292
> *does anyone know who painted the candy red luxury sport, please pm me info on the painter or owner of the car thanks
> *


i think jose knows..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

looks like it was fucking bad ass


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10254292
> *does anyone know who painted the candy red luxury sport, please pm me info on the painter or owner of the car thanks
> *


 not an ls...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i see the lac :cheesy:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 25 2008, 07:10 PM~10254445
> *not an ls...
> *


so who painted it??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2008, 07:12 PM~10254463
> *so who painted it??
> *


 already taken care of........ :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 25 2008, 08:11 PM~10254451
> *i see the lac :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:
i seen it to looked clean...


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 25 2008, 06:15 PM~10254490
> *:uh:
> i seen it to looked clean...
> *


thanks just got finished rollin it to whataburger :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 25 2008, 07:14 PM~10254483
> *already taken care of........ :biggrin:
> *


  I just want to know, cause it looks good...like its glowing  


i would love to ride K  andy


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2008, 07:20 PM~10254520
> * I just want to know, cause it looks good...like its glowing
> i would love to ride K  andy
> *


the owner did the painting


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

good pics...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

******CASH PRIZES $$$ FOR CAR HOP, TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS*****

****AWARDS FOR BEST CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE/TRIKE**** 

EVERYONE IS WELCOME*


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10255498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 25 2008, 08:20 PM~10254520
> * I just want to know, cause it looks good...like its glowing
> i would love to ride K  andy
> *


WELL HALLA AT ME I KNOW SUM GOOD PAINTERS


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 05:52 PM~10254310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice scene


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I was ready to head up to the park sunday and went to pull the elco out of the garage and my brakes were acting up so I pulled back in the garage. I ddin't want to go if I couldn't take my car. :angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body has this:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 25 2008, 11:58 PM~10256863
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


***** u acting like its under ur car or u did the work!!
stop dick rideing,give the ***** props and stfu. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Why am I always next to an LTD??????
Max didn't have his at the park. But I was still next to a nice one!!!!!


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 26 2008, 06:20 PM~10262701
> ****** u acting like its under ur car or u did the work!!
> stop dick rideing,give the ***** props and stfu. :0  :biggrin:
> *


what you think im doing dumbass giving him props fucking loser


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 27 2008, 12:25 AM~10265758
> *what you think im doing dumbass giving him props fucking loser
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 27 2008, 01:25 AM~10265758
> *what you think im doing dumbass giving him props fucking loser
> *


 :nono: 
:scrutinize: 
OH BIG MAN FINELY GROWN SOME NUTTZ,
2BAD ITS ONLY ON THE COMPUTER U O'
7YR TRYIN TO HOOK UP A CAR,BUT NEVER COMEING OUT,
CAUSE I RIDE TO MANY DICKS,GOAT SMELLING ASS....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 12:50 AM~10265912
> *:nono:
> :scrutinize:
> OH BIG MAN FINELY GROWN SOME NUTTZ,
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:32 AM~10265802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOOOOOO SHIT WAS FUNNY HUH?
 :banghead:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 12:53 AM~10265930
> *OOOOOOO    SHIT WAS FUNNY HUH?
> :banghead:
> *


 funny that hes talkd back to 2 peeps now...u n chuy.... :roflmao: 

chico on a roll......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 27 2008, 01:59 AM~10265948
> *funny that hes talkd back to 2 peeps now...u n chuy.... :roflmao:
> 
> chico on a roll......... :biggrin:
> *


THATS ALL HE CAN DO,
STOP DROP AND ROLL!! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 26 2008, 11:25 PM~10265758
> *what you think im doing dumbass giving him props fucking loser
> *


 :0 

I think he finally seen them and just gave it a shot cause he hasnt replied back.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 05:37 AM~10266390
> *THATS ALL HE CAN DO,
> STOP DROP AND ROLL!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 27 2008, 06:34 AM~10266482
> *:0
> 
> I think he finally seen them and just gave it a shot cause he hasnt replied back.
> *


  ........... :loco:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 27 2008, 09:56 AM~10266944
> * ........... :loco:
> *


x2


----------



## bigj81 (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 05:37 AM~10266390
> *THATS ALL HE CAN DO,
> STOP DROP AND ROLL!! :biggrin:
> *


bitch dont get dropped by that midjet again :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 27 2008, 06:30 PM~10270690
> *bitch dont get dropped by that midjet again  :biggrin:
> *


but u CANT do it!!what u need to do is start worken on ur car
if you want to come out by easter 2010..... :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigj81_@Mar 27 2008, 05:30 PM~10270690
> *bitch dont get dropped by that midjet again  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 05:34 PM~10270711
> *but u CANT do it!!what u need to do is start worken on ur car
> if you want to come out by easter 2010..... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 27 2008, 06:59 PM~10270922
> *:0
> *


aint u got a job or sumthing??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 27 2008, 06:05 PM~10270965
> *aint u got a job or sumthing??
> *


 i do but i was off 2day.....


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Mar 25 2008, 08:50 PM~10255498
> *
> 
> 
> ...



not done yet it, if he brings the car tonight it will look 10x better still needs the connecting piece under the pumpkin.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 27 2008, 07:16 PM~10271039
> *not done yet it, if he brings the car tonight it will look 10x better still needs the connecting piece under the pumpkin.
> *


 :uh: 
MY RACK??????
:biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

BUMP?


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

We are starting a chapter in Houston, Texas. Anyone interested in joining the Blvd Aces Family please send an email to [email protected]

Houston contact Carlos "1984CADDY"


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Mar 28 2008, 09:37 PM~10281183
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10280589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 28 2008, 09:24 PM~10280589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


832-418-1112 thats my cell if u want to contact me :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Contact Carlos at 832-418-1112


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

EVERY1 READY 4 2MORROW??


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

no


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 06:57 PM~10285617
> *yes my gay batterys are charged up and ready to plow, i mean get plowed
> *


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 08:02 PM~10285646
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 07:57 PM~10285617
> *no
> *


how hard is it to wash and wax a bike? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 07:39 PM~10285844
> *how hard is it to wash and wax a bike? :0
> *


low blow


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 29 2008, 08:40 PM~10285853
> *low blow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+Mar 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10285646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont have to wash or wax. doesnt get dirty









take notes


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10286200
> *fukkn gross man :uh:
> 
> dont have to wash or wax.  doesnt get dirty
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 09:38 PM~10286200
> *fukkn gross man :uh:
> 
> dont have to wash or wax.  doesnt get dirty
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10286200
> *watch me next time i do a show at the manhole, i get down and dirty.  my stage name is 'machine'
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Mar 29 2008, 09:25 PM~10286478
> *:angry:
> *


it'll be ok. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

What up H-Town!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

dont have to wash or wax. doesnt get dirty









take notes 
[/quote]


That's some Raiders of the Lost Ark shit there. :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> *That's some Raiders of the Lost Ark shit there. :biggrin:*




Say Fool, thought you where stopping by? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10293270
> *Say Fool, thought you where stopping by? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry fool. Got caught up. :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Mar 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10286530
> *:0
> *


ahahaha... fukkn machine!!!!! ahahahah 



mmmmmmmmmmm
mmmmm
mmmmmmmmmm
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm



*inside joke*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2008, 11:14 PM~10294367
> *ahahaha... fukkn machine!!!!!  ahahahah
> mmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmm
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: It is only Pat :loco: :werd:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Mar 31 2008, 12:14 PM~10297830
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead: It is only Pat  :loco:  :werd:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:loco:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Mar 31 2008, 07:36 PM~10301548
> *:loco:
> *


  ttt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

Locos got a 90 caddy for parts if anyone needs interior parts, bodyparts ect. Hit me up or chochi. he has a 93 caprice for sale $900 fiem


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Apr 3 2008, 12:23 PM~10325665
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: whatz up Alex...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 25 2008, 07:55 PM~10255579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 3 2008, 01:30 PM~10325712
> *:wave: whatz up Alex...
> *


What's up fool.  Heard you're back in town for good.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Apr 4 2008, 01:06 PM~10334976
> *What's up fool.   Heard you're back in town for good.
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

AW!!! SHIT!!!!!!!!!!! G-Body IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Apr 4 2008, 12:06 PM~10334976
> *What's up fool.   Heard you're back in town for good.
> *



I guess he aint no sell out after all


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2008, 11:14 PM~10294367
> *ahahaha... fukkn machine!!!!!  ahahahah
> mmmmmmmmmmm
> mmmmm
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ask for the Helen Carmona party and get in free before 10 pm. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes, t-shirts, hide the tattoos and no big chains.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 6 2008, 09:22 PM~10351424
> *whatz up
> *


what up big dog


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10359575
> *what up big belly
> *




:0 







what up j? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Apr 7 2008, 08:24 PM~10359575-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it going Pat


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 7 2008, 09:18 PM~10360176
> *Whatz up Kenny
> 
> How is it going Pat
> *



you back foolio?


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

FLEETOLAC FOR SALE 95 WIT LT1...................................... 

get at me if anybody interested..........


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 09:21 PM~10360216
> *you back foolio?
> *


How is the car coming?


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 7 2008, 09:27 PM~10360246
> *How is the car coming?
> *



preeety good. still gonna be awhile, but its coming. nicely


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 09:30 PM~10360271
> *preeety good.  still gonna be awhile, but its coming.  nicely
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 7 2008, 09:30 PM~10360271
> *preeety good.  still gonna be awhile, but its coming.  nicely
> *


lies :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10359236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: no chucks or tats


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anybody know when the next show is?


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Friday........................ Hell Yea!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 8 2008, 09:38 AM~10363153
> *lies :biggrin:
> *



yes. completely and utterly untrue. i dont even have a car. as a matter of fact, what the hell is a lowrider? where am i and why am i typing this?????





:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 11 2008, 05:10 PM~10393489
> *yes.  completely and utterly untrue.  i dont even have a car.  as a matter of fact, what the hell is a lowrider?  where am i and why am i typing this?????
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST BE LOW ON YOUR MEDS


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 06:19 PM~10394044
> *YOU MUST BE LOW ON YOUR MEDS
> *



who are you? can i have some of yours?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 11 2008, 06:38 PM~10394199
> *who are you?  can i have some of yours?
> *


mama never taught me to share.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT Whatz up


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 11 2008, 08:54 PM~10395084
> *mama never taught me to share.
> *


but prison did :ugh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 12 2008, 02:48 PM~10399406
> *but prison did :ugh:
> *


never been. smarter than that. and no ****


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 2 2008, 07:37 AM~10314844
> *Locos got a 90 caddy for parts if anyone needs interior parts, bodyparts ect. Hit me up or chochi. he has  a 93 caprice for sale $900 fiem
> *



what parts u got left on that 90 lac


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Apr 12 2008, 05:39 PM~10400225
> *what parts u got left on that 90 lac
> *



no mames? :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

NEW PLAQUE: JUSTDEEZ DESIGN


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 AM~10410643
> *NEW PLAQUE: JUSTDEEZ DESIGN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 14 2008, 07:18 AM~10410643
> *NEW PLAQUE: JUSTDEEZ DESIGN
> 
> 
> ...


is that the same one you posted in the other 10 topics??.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ANYONE HAS A HEX TOOL FOR SALE?

NEED ONE LIKE A SAP...............


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up???????????? :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

The summer is coming soon so get ready for the streets!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

YUP YUP!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 18 2008, 07:49 PM~10449811
> *YUP YUP!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*DAM-IT* :angry: :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*CELL PHONE ALERT* 
I never thought of this....

This lady has changed her habit of how she lists her names on her mobile
phone after her handbag was stolen. Her handbag, which contained her cell
phone, credit card, wallet... etc... was stolen. 

20 minutes later when she called her hubby, from a pay phone telling him
what had happened, hubby says 'I received your text asking about our Pin
number and I've replied a little while ago.' 

When they rushed down to the bank, the bank staff told them all the money
was already withdrawn. The thief had actually used the stolen cell phone to
text 'hubby' in the contact list and got hold of the pin number. Within 20
minutes he had withdrawn all the money from their bank account. 

Moral of the lesson: Do not disclose the relationship between you and the
people in your contact list. Avoid using names like Home, Honey, Hubby,
Sweetheart, Dad, Mom, etc.... And very importantly, when sensitive info is
being asked through texts, CONFIRM by calling back. Also, when you're being
text by friends or family to meet them somewhere, be sure to call back to
confirm that the message came from them. If you don't reach them, be very
careful about going places to meet 'family and friends' who text you.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FOR THOSE WHO ARE NOT GOING TO DALLAS..COME OUT AND SUPPORT MY HOMIES FROM THE HLC....  

EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB WILL BE THERE...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 21 2008, 01:24 PM~10466675
> *TTT
> *


4 more smiley faces and you get 1000 fool. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Apr 23 2008, 12:52 PM~10485480
> *4 more smiley faces and you get 1000 fool. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Apr 23 2008, 12:52 PM~10485480
> *4 more smiley faces and you get 1000 fool. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Apr 23 2008, 04:05 PM~10486846
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4 seperate ones. that only counts as one

3 to go fool


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 23 2008, 07:54 PM~10488370
> *4 seperate ones.  that only counts as one
> 
> 3 to go fool
> *


I know hoe :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Morning fuckers. the server is down at work!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 24 2008, 06:03 AM~10491493
> *Morning fuckers. the server is down at work!
> *


well now maybe you have time to iron your under armor :uh:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

It anyone going to the show saturday?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 23 2008, 07:51 AM~10483456
> *CELL PHONE ALERT
> I never thought of this....
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 24 2008, 06:03 AM~10491493
> *Morning fuckers. the server is down at work!
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Apr 25 2008, 03:22 AM~10500004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thank god its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale $3200


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 28 2008, 09:33 AM~10519887
> *for sale $3200
> 
> 
> ...


still for sale?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10534198
> *still for sale?
> *


yes sir pm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

<-----------------------in cali  






:biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2008, 07:17 PM~10534472
> *<-----------------------in cali, san francisco to be exact.  hitting up all the gay bars and men
> :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@Apr 29 2008, 06:31 PM~10534570
> *bring me some jack tripper shorts with San Fran on the butt cheeks
> *


:0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: JUSTDEEZ & rivistyle If I didn't know both of you I would think that what yall say is for real...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:werd: I need A Modelo............


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Apr 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10537044
> *:werd: I need A Modelo............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE+Apr 29 2008, 10:05 PM~10537044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need one of yall to make sure that my house is still in one piece. cant leave mike alone for this long.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 29 2008, 11:51 PM~10538290
> *i need one of yall to make sure that my house is still in one piece.  cant leave mike alone for this long.
> *


i'll swing by tonight to take a look


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up? is anything going on this weekend?


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

ANY LOWRIDER SHOWS COMING UP
IN HOUSTON?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 4 2008, 09:44 PM~10575129
> *ttt
> *


Whatz up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 5 2008, 11:16 AM~10578427
> *Whatz up
> *


WHAT'S UP I SEE YOU BE ROLLIN ON THE NORTHSIDE QUIT A BIT.....


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 11:19 AM~10578768
> *WHAT'S UP I SEE YOU BE ROLLIN ON THE NORTHSIDE QUIT A BIT.....
> *


Thats where I stay. Where did you see me at?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 5 2008, 12:33 PM~10578864
> *Thats where I stay. Where did you see me at?
> *


IT WAS THE ONE TIME A GREENSPOINT MALL I TOLD YOU ABOUT. THEN LAST WEEKEND ON BY THE FLEA MARKET ON AIRTEX.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 11:38 AM~10578903
> *IT WAS THE ONE TIME A GREENSPOINT MALL I TOLD YOU ABOUT. THEN LAST WEEKEND ON BY THE FLEA MARKET ON AIRTEX.
> *


by the flea market I wasn't over there this weekend. I have been told that their is a regal that looks just like mine on this side of town. That must be the regal you seen.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 5 2008, 12:49 PM~10579028
> *by the flea market I wasn't over there this weekend. I have been told that their is a regal that looks just like mine on this side of town. That must be the regal you seen.
> *


IT WAS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 5 2008, 01:03 PM~10579631
> *IT WAS ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO.
> *


 :nono: It wasn't me homie :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 5 2008, 06:55 PM~10581942
> *:nono: It wasn't me homie :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :0


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 5 2008, 12:49 PM~10579028
> *by the flea market I wasn't over there this weekend. I have been told that their is a regal that looks just like mine on this side of town. That must be the regal you seen.
> *



That's why you need another paint job!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@May 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10593626
> *That's why you need another paint job!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+May 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10593626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is desert dreams having a picnic this year :dunno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 07:31 AM~10622331
> *is desert dreams having a picnic this year  :dunno:
> *


It is up in the air right now. When I hear something I will let you know homie


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 10 2008, 07:31 AM~10622331
> *is desert dreams having a picnic this year  :dunno:
> *


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 10 2008, 07:11 AM~10622458
> *
> *


cool thats always a good turn out


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Homies off to AZ I will be back in a few days.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

new hang ot trying to get started 
pics from last saturday 
























































it was a few ridez but we got to start somewhere. we be there again next week. :biggrin: westheimer and wicrest around 10 pm . see ya there


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 12 2008, 07:08 AM~10633479
> *new hang ot trying to get started
> pics from last saturday
> 
> ...


  Hope it's takes off homie!!


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 16 2008, 10:57 PM~10674520
> *ttt
> *


shut up


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10678166
> *shut up
> *


 :cheesy: Whats up


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 18 2008, 11:44 PM~10683907
> *:cheesy: Whats up
> *



danny's post count on the male bi-curious lifestyles forums

:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 18 2008, 10:54 PM~10683991
> *danny's post count on the male bi-curious lifestyles forums
> 
> :uh:
> *


you the only **** here that knows if forums like that really exist :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2008, 12:31 AM~10684199
> *you the only **** here that knows if forums like that really exist :uh:
> *



weak. i expected more from you :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 02:37 PM~10688070
> *weak.  i expected more from you  :uh:
> *


im tired


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 19 2008, 05:43 PM~10689012
> *im tired
> *






and gay?


:uh: 


























:dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle_@May 19 2008, 08:52 PM~10691436
> *and gay?
> :uh:
> :dunno:
> *


hot dog collector


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10701205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 11:37 PM~10701205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 10:37 PM~10701205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

So whats everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 22 2008, 06:00 AM~10710716
> *So whats everyone doing this weekend?
> *


x2


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ummmm....... is that a nothing???


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 22 2008, 05:00 AM~10710716
> *So whats everyone doing this weekend?
> *


cruzing westheimer saturday night.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10722715
> *cruzing westheimer saturday night.
> *


What time are yall going to meet up?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@May 23 2008, 06:38 PM~10722715
> *cruzing westheimer saturday night.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Just got back from westheimer and their was some nice rides out!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up H-TOWN.......................................!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 25 2008, 08:03 AM~10732435
> *Wuz Up H-TOWN.......................................!
> *


whatz up


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 25 2008, 01:17 AM~10731562
> *Just got back from westheimer and their was some nice rides out!
> *


doing it again next sat.eveybody should come out.


----------



## ASP Promotions (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........

HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK 
8111 KIRBY DR.
HOUSTON, TX 77054
UNITED STATES 
Hotel Reservations: 1 888 890 0242 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-713-7901900 
Price $89.00




All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

In G-Town last weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@May 28 2008, 07:18 PM~10756994
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SUCKAAAAAA I TAKE IT YOU DIDNT GET THE PIC OF ME BANGIN THE CHEVY.......I COULD HAVE WENT TO JAIL IF DA PO PO SEEN ME :angry:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 08:05 PM~10757323
> *HEY SUCKAAAAAA I TAKE IT YOU DIDNT GET THE PIC OF ME BANGIN THE CHEVY.......I COULD HAVE WENT TO JAIL IF DA PO PO SEEN ME :angry:
> *


OH OK I SEEN IT ON MYSPACE.....NOT A GOOD SHOT.....WE NEED VID LIKE U SAID


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 28 2008, 07:32 PM~10757560
> *OH OK I SEEN IT ON MYSPACE.....NOT A GOOD SHOT.....WE NEED VID LIKE U SAID
> *


X2


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR,


















:thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 30 2008, 05:06 AM~10769177
> *:biggrin:
> *


x10


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Nite Nite!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

i have an extra band fo the show 2morrow 20.00 buxxs hit me up..


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

westheimer tonight :biggrin: whos hittin it up


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

See yall at tha show bitches!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 8 2008, 12:02 PM~10823509
> *91 lincoln Town Car For sale  I dont really Know how much to ask for it . I drive this car every day with no problems . Ac blows low millage event though the clesters reads 300k . when i was doing my dash clester got wet and had to get one from the yunk yar thats what it reads . chrome undies excep axle and upper trailing arms . gas tank chrome. 2 pumps 4 batteries . all alpine stereo system excep for the head unit . is a jensen 360 indash. 2  12"  alpyne type r . 2 6x9 alpine type R and components on the front doors type r all power by two  alpine  one 800w v power for the subs and a 400w v power for the highg and mids. interior done needs sum good cleanning . paint is kandy it got sum scratches here and there . murals and patterns . water drops . and i will get my hood  soon with a mural on it. if need more info bout the car pm me thanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 10:04 AM~10837763
> *my homie got a 94 fleetwood for sale black on black front driver fender and hood been replace and need paint clean interior and drives good. asking $2500 Located in Houston Texas.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 12:15 PM~10837816
> *
> *


WOULD LIKE TO HAVE BUT HAVE STARTED ON OTHER THINGS...........


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 11:22 AM~10837853
> *WOULD LIKE TO HAVE BUT HAVE STARTED ON OTHER THINGS...........
> *


Whatz up Coca Pearl


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10837890
> *Whatz up Coca Pearl
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE CHILLIN NEEDING TO PUT IN SOME TOOL TIME BUT NEED A SERIOUS SHADE TREE AND A FAN........ :burn: :burn:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 10:22 AM~10837853
> *WOULD LIKE TO HAVE BUT HAVE STARTED ON OTHER THINGS...........
> *


he is taking trades


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 12:35 PM~10837938
> *he is taking trades
> *


ORDERED SOME NEW THINGS FOR THE RIDE, BUT IF I KNOWN B4 HAND I WOULD HAVE JUMPED ON THE TRADE..........  :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 10:41 AM~10837969
> *ORDERED SOME NEW THINGS FOR THE RIDE, BUT IF I KNOWN B4 HAND I WOULD HAVE JUMPED ON THE TRADE..........   :biggrin:
> *


keep the rims and put em on the fleet :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 12:43 PM~10837986
> *keep the rims and put em on the fleet  :0
> *


THEN I WOULD HAVE TO PAINT THE FLEET A DIFF COLOR. LIKE THE FLEET IN BLACK. DECISIONS......... :dunno:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 10:53 AM~10838061
> *THEN I WOULD HAVE TO PAINT THE FLEET A DIFF COLOR. LIKE THE FLEET IN BLACK. DECISIONS......... :dunno:
> *


 :0 Z on the way :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 12:56 PM~10838078
> *:0 Z on the way  :0  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


MY POCKETS ONLY HOLD DUST BUNNIES........... :angry:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 12:13 PM~10838650
> *MY POCKETS ONLY HOLD DUST BUNNIES........... :angry:
> *


give me the monte and sum cash and take streetshow :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 02:36 PM~10838800
> *give me the monte and sum cash and take streetshow :0
> *


THAT'S A FORD........ :nono: 

I'LL GIVE YOU THE ELEVEN ONES I HAVE FOR THE STRIP JOINT............ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 12:41 PM~10838829
> *THAT'S A FORD........ :nono:
> 
> I'LL GIVE YOU THE ELEVEN ONES I HAVE FOR THE STRIP JOINT............ :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: i can put a 350 on it if you want :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 02:48 PM~10838871
> *:tears:  :tears: i can put a 350 on it if you want  :0
> *


MAYNE HOLD UP............ :uh: 

YOU CAN SELL ME TWO OF THOSE PUMPS OUT OF THERE........ :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 01:01 PM~10838934
> *MAYNE HOLD UP............ :uh:
> 
> YOU CAN SELL ME TWO OF THOSE PUMPS OUT OF THERE........ :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: i have ford engraved on the pressure plates so u dont want em :roflmao:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 10 2008, 03:03 PM~10838955
> *:nono: i have ford engraved on the pressure plates so u dont want em  :roflmao:
> *


YOU CAN KEEP THEM FOR MEMORIES.......... :cheesy:

PLUS DON'T NEED THEM HAVE OTHER USE FOR PUMPS........... hno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 02:11 PM~10839006
> *YOU CAN KEEP THEM FOR MEMORIES.......... :cheesy:
> 
> PLUS DON'T NEED THEM HAVE OTHER USE FOR PUMPS........... hno:
> *


big baller


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 10 2008, 03:21 PM~10839065
> *big baller
> *


NOT ME I ONLY HAVE ONE CAR AND BICYCLE..........


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 10 2008, 02:40 PM~10839196
> *NOT ME I ONLY HAVE ONE CAR AND BICYCLE..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 10 2008, 03:47 PM~10839250
> *:biggrin:
> *


AND ON TOP OF THAT BICYCLE IS ON FLAT............ AGAIN........... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup wussup...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 11 2008, 07:23 PM~10849511
> *wussup wussup...
> *


whats going on


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:around:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:around:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:around:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin: LOCOS CHECKING IN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

wut it do


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Sup sup sup!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Jun 17 2008, 06:00 PM~10891201
> *Sup sup sup!!!
> *


Whatz up????????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 17 2008, 07:44 PM~10891880
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Hows the ride coming?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 09:09 AM~10904928
> *got two showtime all crhome pumps one is half inch plumbing the other one 3/8 new motors # 11 gears morzacci . $ 400 need em gone today also a 86 cuttlas ac blows runs and drive clean interior . body straight . needs a paint job . any body interested call 832 455 5414 DOWNY im posting for my friend. he really needs the money today. sorry no pics but call for details and maybe i can textent pics..  JUST TRYING TO HELP A HOMIE OUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE PLEASE. THANKS
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 19 2008, 12:54 AM~10903121
> *Hows the ride coming?
> *


HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING ELSE TO IT BUT NEED TO JUMP ON THAT THIS WEEKEND. I HAVE TO MANY PARTS SITTING AROUND THE LIVING ROOM COLLECTING DUST.......


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10905538
> *HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING ELSE TO IT BUT NEED TO JUMP ON THAT THIS WEEKEND. I HAVE TO MANY PARTS SITTING AROUND THE LIVING ROOM COLLECTING DUST.......
> *


 :0 ..........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jun 19 2008, 12:49 PM~10905572
> *:0 ..........
> *


  

I KNWO YOU OVER THERE WORKING ON TOP SERECT MISSION......... :scrutinize:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2008, 10:45 AM~10905538
> *HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING ELSE TO IT BUT NEED TO JUMP ON THAT THIS WEEKEND. I HAVE TO MANY PARTS SITTING AROUND THE LIVING ROOM COLLECTING DUST.......
> *


too busy rolling around in SMOKEY Searchin for shaivy :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jun 19 2008, 01:57 PM~10906149
> *too busy rolling around in SMOKEY Searchin for shaivy  :biggrin:
> *


:banghead: YOU GOT ME. I'LL GET TO WORK........... :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 AM~10905538
> *HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING ELSE TO IT BUT NEED TO JUMP ON THAT THIS WEEKEND. I HAVE TO MANY PARTS SITTING AROUND THE LIVING ROOM COLLECTING DUST.......
> *


Good homie if you want I can come get the parts so you don't have too look at them. :biggrin:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

*Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:


The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th

at Trading Fair II ( 610 Arena)
5515 South Loop east
Houston, Tx 77033

Cars & Trucks : $25
Bikes : $20
Car Hop : TBA

Indoor spots are limited and will be showing sat & sun. Outdoor spots will be showing sunday only.
More info on set up times comeing soon
Any questions email Carlos at [email protected]*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jun 19 2008, 09:13 PM~10909452
> *Good homie if you want I can come get the parts so you don't have too look at them. :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: 

YOU HAVE PLENTY TO WORK WITH AT YOU PAD. YOU DON'T NEED EXTRA'S....... :nono:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 20 2008, 03:03 PM~10915066
> *:nosad:
> 
> YOU HAVE PLENTY TO WORK WITH AT YOU PAD. YOU DON'T NEED EXTRA'S....... :nono:
> *


Hay just trying to help a brother out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

what up h-town


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Undefeated Magazine and Houston Stylez CC present:


The Freedom Tatoo Fest & Car Show on July 5th & 6th

at Trading Fair II ( 610 Arena)
5515 South Loop east
Houston, Tx 77033

Cars & Trucks : $25
Bikes : $20
Car Hop : TBA

Indoor spots are limited and will be showing sat & sun. Outdoor spots will be showing sunday only.


More info on set up times comeing soon
Any questions email Carlos at [email protected]


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jun 22 2008, 08:41 AM~10924222
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


What are you doing? You have been MIA for a minute!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2008, 10:07 AM~10939535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2008, 11:07 AM~10939535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Jun 28 2008, 06:41 AM~10968713
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Influences will be there!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I wanted to give my best wishes to Latin Cartel for the new family member Chuy and his wife had a little girl 4 pds 3.0z


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Just wanted to congratulate Strange on his new Baby Girl. I'll buy the shotgun.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

wussup wussup...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jul 9 2008, 01:41 AM~11044300
> *Just wanted to congratulate Strange on his new Baby Girl.  I'll buy the shotgun.
> *


 :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jul 9 2008, 01:41 AM~11044300
> *Just wanted to congratulate Strange on his new Baby Girl.  I'll buy the shotgun.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## clowner13 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 9 2008, 11:23 AM~11046038
> *wussup wussup...
> *


ain't nobody showing much love to you in this topic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clowner13_@Jul 13 2008, 01:39 PM~11077546
> *ain't nobody showing much love to you in this topic
> *


nobody likes him


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2008, 07:31 PM~11079238
> *nobody likes him
> *


Dam!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

for sale make offer 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=412643


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

ON FRIDAY THE 11TH, A TREE FELL ON MY HOUSE AND TOTALLED 3 OF MY VEHICLES. 



MY TRUCK.....
















































MY CAR....
















AND MY WIFES CAR....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

holy crap. everyone ok?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DAMN THAT FUCKED UP HOMIE. HOPE EVERYONE IS OK.......... :angel:


----------



## ray_sr (Mar 4, 2006)

every one is ok just shook up a bit


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11079238
> *nobody likes him
> *


Biatch, im the love of all the loved ones. Death Dealer stays original, never imitates, the charismatic one. All love me and want to be me.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11086525
> *Dam!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11128982
> *Biatch, im the love of all the loved ones. Death Dealer stays original, never imitates, the charismatic one. All love me and want to be me.
> *


yea, ok


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jul 19 2008, 07:24 PM~11128982
> *Biatch, im the love of all the loved ones. Death Dealer stays original, never imitates, the charismatic one. All love me and want to be me.
> *


lies.


happy bday you beefy son of a bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin: thanks homie.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 19 2008, 08:21 PM~11129209
> *:wave:
> *


whats up big E


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

SATURDAY WELL B AT THE TACO CABANA ON WESTIMER N WILCREST..
PULL OUT DA HOPPERS N SHOW H TOWN WHAT U GOT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 04:30 PM~11150936
> *SATURDAY WELL B AT THE TACO CABANA ON WESTIMER N WILCREST..
> PULL OUT DA HOPPERS N SHOW H TOWN WHAT U GOT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 02:32 PM~11150954
> *:uh:
> *


u coulda been der if u wouldnt of sold urs.. :buttkick:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 20 2008, 11:37 PM~11136222
> *whats up big E
> *


kickin it, come hang out with tha ULA boyz topic :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jul 29 2008, 11:31 AM~11205755
> *TTT
> *


Whats up Alex!!!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

BUFFALO FRED’S ICEHOUSE PRESENTS:

Lorenzo De Zavala’s 1st Annual 

Bar-B-Que Sale and Raffle. 





There will be Classic Cars and Custom Harleys



Where: 2708 N. Shepherd Dr.

When?: SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2008

TIME?: 11:00AM UNTIL 09:00PM





COME OUT AND ENJOY THE MUSIC OF

“Johnny and the Heartbreakers” And “3rd Leg Band”

PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!

BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM 

BUFFALO FRED’S





For information :Email = [email protected] Or visit our site at www.ldz1397.org


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

They need some custom cars, bikes and motorcycles there by 10 am.
Come display your ride for support.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jul 22 2008, 06:01 PM~11151893
> *u coulda been der if u wouldnt of sold urs.. :buttkick:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Jul 29 2008, 08:16 PM~11210145
> *Whats up Alex!!!
> *



What's up fool?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IF ANY ONE SOLO OR CLUBS ARE LOOKING TO GET CAR CLUB PLAQUES DONE HIT ME UP AT 281-683-1203 OR BY PM. WE ARE CURRENTLY WORKING ON SOME FOR A CLUB HERE IN HOUSTON. LOWEST PRICES YOU WILL FIND AND QUICK TURN AROUND TIME. YOU CAN GET THEM RAW OR CHROME OR ENGRAVED. WE ALSO DOING CLUB SHIRTS, BANNERS AND ALL YOUR CUSTOM LOWRIDER BIKE NEEDS


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

hey ULA..hope to see yall support us...  









HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS...  

































visit WWW.HOUSTONLOWRIDERCOUNCIL.COM FOR FUTURE EVENTS..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whats up peeps :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 4 2008, 10:06 AM~11253474
> *whats up peeps :biggrin:
> *


who this is??? :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

come now. You know who this be.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 6 2008, 07:15 AM~11272463
> *come now. You know who this be.
> *


NOBODY CARES


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 6 2008, 06:15 AM~11272463
> *come now. You know who this be.
> *


 :dunno: could it be...nah.. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 6 2008, 10:11 AM~11273501
> *:dunno: could it be...nah.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 6 2008, 11:11 AM~11273501
> *:dunno: could it be...nah.. :biggrin:
> *


heard its some beefy son of a bitch


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

POSTING UP FOR A FRIEND TV STAND FOR SALE $300 *ONLY THE STAND*...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 6 2008, 03:57 PM~11276048
> *heard its some beefy son of a bitch
> *


I'll take care you of you this thursday. Death Dealer returns to another ULA meeting. :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 19 2008, 09:23 PM~11388061
> *I'll take care you of you this thursday. Death Dealer returns to another ULA meeting.  :0
> *


 :uh: ............ :dunno: :ugh: :loco: .........


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

now i start school on tue,thurs so i wont be able to attend any ula meetings this year.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 25 2008, 06:44 PM~11435162
> *now i start school on tue,thurs so i wont be able to attend any ula meetings this year.
> *


shut the fukk up :cheesy:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 25 2008, 04:44 PM~11435162
> *now i start school on tue,thurs so i wont be able to attend any ula meetings this year.
> *



 IM SURE THER GONNA MISS U...LOL


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Aug 25 2008, 06:37 PM~11435661
> * IM SURE THER GONNA MISS U...LOL
> *


Dammmmm :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

sons of beeshes...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Aug 25 2008, 05:44 PM~11435162
> *now i start school on tue,thurs so i wont be able to attend any ula meetings this year.
> *


 did u even attend any... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

later people! On my way to Austin for evacuation! Be safe homies.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Oh, by the way.... Save a safe Sept. 11. RIP


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I got power back on saturday thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

fosho...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11775325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

More info coming soon...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11775325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANY PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ? :angry:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up H-Town.


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

what's up g-man i found your thread on here only took me a couple of minutes good work and hey good pictures keep them coming we'll see you guys out here in cali pretty soon with all of your cars!!! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Oct 26 2008, 12:26 PM~11975755
> *what's up g-man i found your thread on here only took me a couple of minutes good work and hey good pictures keep them coming we'll see you guys out here in cali pretty soon with all of your cars!!! :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

whatup Justdeez.......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 28 2008, 10:50 AM~11993818
> *whatup Justdeez.......
> *


where the fukk you been?


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11993847
> *where the fukk you been?
> *



Same thing your cars thinking


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 06:32 PM~11998170
> *Same thing your cars thinking
> *


mind your business. grown folks talking :uh:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11998436
> *mind your business.  grown folks talking :uh:
> *



I'll steal your drill again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 28 2008, 07:33 PM~11998719
> *I'll steal your drill again
> *


i'll tell marco to ignore you some more


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:35 PM~11998730
> *i'll tell marco to ignore you some more
> *



Like you do your car?



















I'll steal your grinder again


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukk a --tj-- :angry:


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

I am a big deal!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

always on the sac


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 09:06 PM~12010130
> *always on the sac
> *



Need me to design you another show winning bike?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 29 2008, 09:09 PM~12010153
> *Need me to design you another show winning bike?
> *


naw. dont ever use anyone's ideas. im good on my own  but thank you. come again


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 10:14 PM~12010842
> *naw.  dont ever use anyone's ideas.  im good on my own   but thank you.  come again
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11993847
> *where the fukk you been?
> *


working and school. too much of that shit. no time for anything!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Oct 30 2008, 09:34 AM~12013908
> *working and school. too much of that shit. no time for anything!
> *


lies


----------



## --TJ-- (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2008, 11:10 AM~12014608
> *lies
> *


Sound like a female :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -TJ--_@Oct 30 2008, 08:47 PM~12019786
> *Sound like a female  :uh:
> *


always wondering what other dudes are doing :uh:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
Third Prize a $50 gift certificate to Peppers Beef and Seafood

Tickets are avalible from any Houston Stylez Member. We will be selling tickets at the Desert Dream Picnic next sunday and at the Magnificos Show. 

The Homer Pimpson Special for the first 8 people to Buy 5 tickets from ME you get a free BIG Fish DVD. So for $25 you get five chances to win plus a free Big Fish DVD a $15 value.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 2 2008, 10:00 AM~12038642
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Almost out of work and on my way to the Desert Dreams Picnic.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*Desert Dreams Picnic. *
Photos I took, Hope you Enjoy





























































































Be Back In Few....................... I got More!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice turn out. post the pics on the houston topic


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 09:27 PM~12107767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice setup there sic.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Nov 9 2008, 07:40 PM~12107935
> *nice setup there sic.
> *


+1


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: That's All I got!!!!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 07:43 PM~12107977
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  That's All I got!!!!!!
> *


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:43 PM~12107977
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  That's All I got!!!!!!
> *


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 07:44 PM~12107987
> *nice pics  :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:01 PM~12108194
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Good pics STRANGE


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 9 2008, 08:26 PM~12108500
> *Good pics STRANGE
> *



Thanks Big Doog!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 9 2008, 08:26 PM~12108500
> *Good pics STRANGE
> *


jus realized who u were today...lol..my bad i was drunk...whats up?? :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 08:40 PM~12108636
> *:roflmao:
> *


i was all up in gbodyman face and didnt even speak..i kept tellin myself u know this fool.. :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 9 2008, 09:41 PM~12108647
> *i was all up in gbodyman face and didnt even speak..i kept tellin myself u know this fool.. :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie its all good :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 9 2008, 09:07 PM~12108936
> *Shit homie its all good  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:27 PM~12108507
> *Thanks Big Doog!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Still think you need another camera. :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 9 2008, 10:03 PM~12109562
> *Still think you need another camera. :biggrin:
> *



RIGHT!!!!! LETS TALK!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TTT. Good seeing everyone at the picnic yesterday.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pictures strange....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 9 2008, 09:27 PM~12107767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  now sic gotta wire it up and see what it dew!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> > DAMN LEROY!!! WHO DID THAT SHIT? :buttkick:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> > > DAMN LEROY!!! WHO DID THAT SHIT? :buttkick:
> >
> >
> > some white guy in backwards hat and a mexican :0  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

you know he's black. got half an orange sunkist in the back


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 10 2008, 08:48 PM~12119003
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Funny Shit!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Nov 12 2008, 12:05 PM~12135732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Nov 10 2008, 10:03 PM~12118125
> *DAMN LEROY!!! WHO DID THAT SHIT? :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 15 2008, 06:36 AM~12163786
> *ttt
> *



What--Up!!!!! MAaann :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Oct 29 2008, 07:17 PM~12010233
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: TTT
> *


what up g- do you guys have a thread in the car club section? :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 15 2008, 07:14 PM~12166706
> *What--Up!!!!! MAaann :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much playa. just getting ready for the show


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> > > DAMN LEROY!!! WHO DID THAT SHIT? :buttkick:
> >
> >
> > southside customs.. :biggrin:
> > 2 ******.. a fat mexican.. and a ****** mc tighty


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 10 2008, 05:20 PM~12116166
> *Nice pictures strange....
> *


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443882


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

los magnificos car show........

THE HOP!!


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Nov 25 2008, 11:12 PM~12259629
> *Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Baboso...culero! :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 26 2008, 09:50 PM~12270372
> *Baboso...culero! :biggrin:
> *



knock Knock?????


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Nov 27 2008, 08:35 AM~12273373
> *knock Knock?????
> *



DEEZ NUTS :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Let me do one more for G-BODY :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

***!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Nov 27 2008, 10:10 AM~12273848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RageRacer, JUSTDEEZ


:0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 29 2008, 01:12 PM~12288319
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats up homie!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2008, 02:34 PM~12288700
> *Whats up homie!!!!
> *


Nothing much big E... I hope you and the family are doing good.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Nov 29 2008, 03:06 PM~12288832
> *Nothing much big E... I hope you and the family are doing good.
> *


Everything good on this side, jus packin up gettin ready to take off...

hows everything with you?


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Nov 29 2008, 03:49 PM~12289067
> *Everything good on this side, jus packin up gettin ready to take off...
> 
> hows everything with you?
> *


Good hope you have a safe trip!


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12291148
> *:biggrin:
> *



***!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA+Nov 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12291148-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*All proceeds to be donated towards The Bridge Over Troubled Waters **and <span style=\'color:green\'>Bay Area Turning Point which are shelters for women and their children. Please help support this event. *</span></span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*Commercial for the Carshow*

http://www.zshare.net/audio/518558170c898346/


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 29 2008, 10:00 PM~12291155
> ****!!!!      :cheesy:
> *



He's finally coming out of the closet :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 30 2008, 10:43 AM~12294011
> *He's finally coming out of the closet :biggrin:
> *




Dammm!!!!!! Need some movies hoe!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 11:28 AM~12293949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Nov 30 2008, 06:13 PM~12296191
> *Dammm!!!!!! Need some movies hoe!!!
> *



Still waiting hoe!!!!!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Nov 30 2008, 11:51 PM~12299712
> *Still waiting hoe!!!!!!!
> *



Hurry Up!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

To all Hoppers n Club in H-TOWN come and show-off your INCHES to all the little kids. Lets put a smile on all their little faces. To all the future LOWRIDERS in houston. Shorty Hydraulics will be in the house WITH HIS MAD HOPPERS.:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12317449
> *To all Hoppers n Club in H-TOWN come and show-off your INCHES to all the little kids. Lets put a smile on all their little faces. To all the future LOWRIDERS in houston. Shorty Hydraulics will be in the house WITH  HIS MAD HOPPERS.:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

blah bligidy blah...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 30 2008, 10:28 AM~12293949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE SOME ULA SUPPORT SUNDAY...


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 3 2008, 09:07 AM~12322295
> *blah bligidy blah...
> *



Wuz up Fool.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 2 2008, 11:11 PM~12320332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 3 2008, 09:34 PM~12329112
> *
> *



Got your movies hoe :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Dec 3 2008, 12:11 PM~12323611
> *HOPE TO SEE SOME ULA SUPPORT SUNDAY...
> *


Wish I could make it but already got stuff to do. Hope yall have a good turnout.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whatz up alex :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 3 2008, 10:32 PM~12329906
> *whatz up alex :biggrin:
> *


What's up fool


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 3 2008, 09:32 PM~12329896
> *Wish I could make it but already got stuff to do. Hope yall have a good turnout.
> *


  ..thanks homie...just trying to spread the word hope u can make it out to the new years picnic on 1/11/09 at tom bass park..


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 3 2008, 09:31 PM~12329885
> *Got your movies hoe :biggrin:
> *



Kool,,,,,,, I will hit you up later :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

Whats Going on HOUSTON ULA. See yall this weekend. Homies


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 4 2008, 04:50 PM~12337214
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOVING THE FLYER HOMIE. THANKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

STILL AT WORK. COLLECTIN O.T.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 4 2008, 08:00 PM~12339404
> *STILL AT WORK.  COLLECTIN O.T.
> *



*MAKE DAT MONEY*


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 4 2008, 06:44 PM~12338629
> *LOVING THE FLYER HOMIE. THANKS
> *



Yup Yup!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatz up H-Town!!!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 6 2008, 11:17 AM~12353087
> *Whatz up H-Town!!!
> *


WAS UP J!!!!!!




17th annual Juguetes Para el Barrio Car Show


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12363574
> *WAS UP J!!!!!!
> 17th annual Juguetes Para el Barrio Car Show
> 
> ...


see yall there........ :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Dec 7 2008, 09:47 PM~12363814
> *see yall there........ :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:29 PM~12363574
> *WAS UP J!!!!!!
> 17th annual Juguetes Para el Barrio Car Show
> 
> ...


maniacos will be there


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

BAYTOWN HERE WE COME

JANUARY 25 , 2009

ROSELAND PARK

FREE B-B-Q TO ALL FOR APPRECIATION


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Dec 8 2008, 07:20 AM~12366586
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE
> *




KOOL


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 7 2008, 09:29 PM~12363574
> *WAS UP J!!!!!!
> 17th annual Juguetes Para el Barrio Car Show
> 
> ...


Whatz up Strange the flyer looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-Bodyman_@Dec 8 2008, 11:01 PM~12375648
> *Whatz up Strange the flyer looks good :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks Homie,, Hit me UP win you can .. O Wait A Minute I Forgot I Drop My Cell Phone in Water? 


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:10 AM~12378487
> *Thanks Homie,, Hit me UP win you can .. O Wait A Minute I Forgot I Drop My Cell Phone in Water?
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


ass :angry:


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2008, 10:25 AM~12378609
> *ass :angry:
> *




SUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 9 2008, 11:46 AM~12378795
> *SUCKS!!!!!!!!
> *


BABOSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 9 2008, 11:08 AM~12378992
> *BABOSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





¿por qué me llaman mala nombres :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*FLYER COMING SOON!!!!!!!*


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 9 2008, 12:19 PM~12379097
> *¿por qué me llaman mala nombres :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL! DAMN!! Getting bilingual. :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 9 2008, 01:34 PM~12379886
> *LOL! DAMN!! Getting bilingual. :0
> *


hahaha. that fool used google :cheesy:


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 9 2008, 02:17 PM~12380680
> *hahaha.  that fool used google :cheesy:
> *


EL GOOGLE...... FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.picvi.com/2008/12/10/funny-videos-cool-punch-2/



DAMMM............... :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Dec 8 2008, 11:44 AM~12367867
> *KOOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2008, 08:56 AM~9549777
> *who?
> *


*Deeez Nutz* 





One up on you!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 11 2008, 11:03 AM~12399616
> *Deeez Nutz
> One up on you!! :biggrin:
> *


nope. tied


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 11 2008, 04:29 PM~12403185
> *nope.  tied
> *


tied these nuts to stranges mouth


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 11 2008, 04:38 PM~12403263
> *tied these nuts to stranges mouth
> *



you lucky we don't tie you up :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 11 2008, 09:46 PM~12406391
> *you lucky we don't tie you up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


tie my cock to your mouth..


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Dec 18 2008, 07:44 PM~12469969
> *TTT
> *



ok.........................TTT


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

niiice.... thats awshume!


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas layitlowers


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:14 AM~12473258
> *ok.........................TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Thats a bad ass plaque!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Dam It :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 19 2008, 02:14 AM~12473258
> *ok.........................TTT
> 
> 
> ...


that plaque looks good


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

YUP YUP!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope everyone has a good new year..


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 12 2008, 12:34 AM~12407942
> *:biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!
DON'T SAY I NEVER GOT YOU ANYTHING.


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 6 2009, 10:16 AM~12621267
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DON'T SAY I NEVER GOT YOU ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



DAmmmmmmm !!!!!! Thanks............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Jan 6 2009, 01:50 PM~12622479
> *DAmmmmmmm !!!!!!  Thanks............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Have to hide it from G body....he'll try to take her away :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Nevermind you're safe...it's not Pam Rodriquez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 6 2009, 01:56 PM~12622527
> *Nevermind you're safe...it's not Pam Rodriquez
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






HAPPY BURFDAY FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 6 2009, 12:56 PM~12622527
> *Nevermind you're safe...it's not Pam Rodriquez
> *




x 45 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 6 2009, 01:56 PM~12622527
> *Nevermind you're safe...it's not Pam Rodriquez
> *


You are right :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THIS SATURDAY JANUARY 17,2008 Joe from Swangin Customs,Blvd Aces,Westside C.C and Oreilly Auto Parts will be throwing a benefit car wash for Thomas and his family at the Oreilly at Bissonnet and Wilcrest.Come and show support.If you want more details call
Joe(Swangin Customs)-281-690-0506
me-832-418-1112
lorena-713-898-6956


----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
*Roland J. Mechell
acct#5358364635 *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lady_Ace_@Jan 12 2009, 12:37 PM~12679699
> *Donations can be sent to any Wells Fargo
> Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

*Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm. Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 PM~12680146
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> *


*
:thumbsup: I hope we all can pull togethier to help his family out.*


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## KingoftheStreet (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Lady_Lac84 (Oct 6, 2007)

I can't stress this enough
We are trying to raise as much money as we can this Saturday we need all the help we can get if anyone wants to help wash cars or help us pass out hot dags nachos drinks and if someone can help with BBQ anything to attract people not just the lowrider community but people in the Houston community for help.

Please contact 

Carlos -832-418-1112
Lorena- 713-898-6956
Joe 281-690-0506 
Please don't hesitate to cal


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 12 2009, 01:30 PM~12680146
> *Spoke with Goofy & Streetshow about the H.L.C. meeting this Sunday at 4pm.  Sunday, Jan. 18 @ 4pm at Conrad's shop "SunGod Kustomz"
> *


*
we are in the process of re-orgainizing our plans to make sure that we can be there.*


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 13 2009, 01:35 PM~12692577
> *. as far as the carshow goes we got the ok . we gona do it on the parking lot of AMERICAN AUDIO CONCEPTS  on the corner of bellaire and synott on sunday january 25 . the owner is showing full support . if any one wants to come and hlep out feel free to call me . its a big lot and its empty so we can fit lots of rides plus he is gona have security and everything there thanks.
> 
> JUST CAME BACK FROM THE HOSPITAL AND I WAS SOCK TO SEE THE BABY . IF YOU KNOW HIM HE LOOKS TOTALLY DIFFERENT HIS FACE IS SOULED UP AND MOST OF HIS HAIR IS GONE ITS REAL SAD . ALSO HIS HIFE HAD A REAL BAD BUURN ON HER FACE . SHE IS GONA NEED A PLASTIC SERGURY . THOMAS IS ALOT MORE CALM NOW HIS FACE IS SOULD UP TOO AND HIS HAND IS BAD THEY AFRRAID HE MIGHT LOOSE MOVEMENT ON THAT HAND BUT TRU ALL HE JUST KEEP TELLING ME IS THAT ALL HE WORRIES IS BOUT HIS WIFE AND HIS KID . HE EVENT SAID THAT WE WANTS HIS SON AND WIFE TO TO SHRINERS BEFORE HIM IF MONEY ISNT ENOUGH . HE TOLD ME TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR BEEING WITH HIM IN THESE TIME OF NEED .
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 08:22 AM~12700551
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *




Look's GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:22 AM~12700551
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


nice work


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

TO THA TOP....


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Jan 20 2009, 11:32 AM~12760419
> *TO THA TOP....
> *



yup! :werd:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

so whats up?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 24 2009, 03:52 PM~13098736
> *so whats up?
> *


 :uh:

*DEEZ NUTZ* :biggrin:


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

[][*juiced c.c. is haveing a benefit car show on saturday
for a homie that past away 


car show is at Varas Sport Bar on saturday at 11 

soon has i get info we post more 
solo riderz car clubs welcome]*]


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*








*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>T T T</span>


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.Y.T#1CUTTY_@Mar 7 2009, 09:25 PM~13212780
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>T T T</span>
> *


luv the avatar...... :biggrin:


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 7 2009, 08:32 PM~13212833
> *luv the avatar...... :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMMIE...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

*NEXT SUNDAY 3/22/09 WE ARE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE KFC ON THE CORNER OF I-45 SOUTH @ EDGEBROOK...

$5 DONATIONS... 11AM-??

COME OUT AND SUPPORT*.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT :0


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Apr 3 2009, 12:14 PM~13475438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there!!!


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whats up H-Town


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

* T T T *


----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLAMMINMEDIA_@Nov 25 2008, 09:49 PM~12260171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

ttt









We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy July 4th H-Town :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WASSSS UP!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Aug 5 2009, 09:38 PM~14688086
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WASSSS UP!!!
> *


tha' fuck you been?


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

month of august-september pattern special..
1st come, 1st serve...

pattern roofs $600
inor leaf and stripes

whole car $800
whole car with pattens,leafing and pinstripes.. $1000

includeds all material.. roll in and roll out..

base coats and pearls..
kandy is a lil extra..


sic
832 372 0874
fuck what ya heard.. holla at ya boy and prove em wrong


<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=251549&st=2700\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=251549&st=2700</a>
</span>[/b]</span>


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

Hop, Bands, Burn Out, Sound Competiiton by USAC

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*STAINLESS POLISHING*


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I can get the 175-70-14 for $70 each... Anyone interested let me know, I can get them shipped directly to you..
469-735-0502  

Here's a pic of my car on the 175-70-14, the only difference between this tire and the 175-75-14 is the 175-70-14 is shorter, more like a 5.20...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

whats up H-Town


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

sup homie...


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15069441
> *sup homie...
> *


Just working homie... It was good seeing you at the show last weekend......


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Viva La Vida Latino Expo



www.VivaLaVidaLatinoExpo.com

check it out hope to see you there....


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

T T T


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

OBSESSION FEST....................SEE U SOON :biggrin:


----------



## loco4 (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------

